
The U.S. Spy Hub in the Heart of Australia - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2017/08/19/nsa-spy-hub-cia-pine-gap-australia/
======
basicplus2
Australia gets virtually zero intelligence from pine gap, Australians are not
allowed in, it is an American only site.

